# Simple garden bench



## Jim_Rogers (Mar 25, 2012)

As I own and operate a sawmill, people come and ask me to make up some different things for them.

Last year, a new customer came to me and asked me to make them a copy of the log table and benches that I made for a friend of theirs the year before.

But the didn't want "log" stumps for the pedestal base for the table or benches. They wanted squared up stock.

So I made them some squared up legs for their benches and for their table.

[attachment=3376]

This picture was from the customer after they had assembled the log table and benches.

From that idea, I created a simple garden bench that I now offer for sale.

[attachment=3375]

The seat blank is 2" x 14" and can come in various lengths. This one is four feet long.
The legs are 12x12 blocks 15" tall so that the seat is about 17" off the ground.

I have sold several of these, and I hope to sell more of them this spring.

I just thought I'd share this with you.
You can use this design if you want to make your own garden bench.


----------



## jteagle6977 (Mar 25, 2012)

pretty cool simple but effective


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Mar 25, 2012)

jteagle6977 said:


> pretty cool simple but effective



The 12x12 block legs makes a good support and it is stable as well as heavy. When used on the ground and/or patio, I put ice and water shield rubber membrane on the bottom of the block legs.

The legs are attached to the underside of the bench seat with some simple angle brackets two on each side screwed into the bottom of the seat and into the side of the leg. That way there is no holes through the top of the seat to let water in and start to rot.

Finish as you wish or not.


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Mar 25, 2012)

The first log table I made was huge, it was 42" wide and 16' long.
They wanted something for their patio that wouldn't blow away in the wind. I guess every table that they had before blew away.

I told them that this table would not blow away. It was over 1500lbs.

[attachment=3377]

And here is it one year later in place on their patio:

[attachment=3378]


----------



## jteagle6977 (Mar 25, 2012)

koooooool beans now that is really rustic I like it


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2012)

No I don't think it will blow away. If it does they got no house left either. 

Thanks for sharing the designs Jim I really like the squared-up legs also. 




.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2012)

How cool! I like the squared up blocks for the legs Looks much better than just logs.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 26, 2012)

WAY cool, Jim. Remind me to never let my wife see this thread. I'm in a heap of trouble if she does.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

Jim_Rogers said:


> jteagle6977 said:
> 
> 
> > pretty cool simple but effective
> ...



beutifull bench set jim what kind off wood can you use for this dave


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Mar 26, 2012)

Every thing you see is eastern white pine.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> WAY cool, Jim. Remind me to never let my wife see this thread. I'm in a heap of trouble if she does.



mine did im in trouble lol


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jim_Rogers said:


> Every thing you see is eastern white pine.



thanks jim now she wants one


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you have a mill to cut some lumber for your wife's new garden benches?

I cut the blocks roughly to length and then stand them up on the mill and trim the ends square to the sides to make them all the same length.

[attachment=3514]

Now that's a big picture......


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jim_Rogers said:


> Do you have a mill to cut some lumber for your wife's new garden benches?
> 
> I cut the blocks roughly to length and then stand them up on the mill and trim the ends square to the sides to make them all the same length.
> 
> ...



yes i just found one 25miles from me hes going to cut up my maples . could this be built out of pin-red or white oak if got some monsters out back that i could have my loggers drop for me . also a couple very large cotton woods dont know if those are suitable though. thanks for your info dave


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## Chad (Mar 27, 2012)

Very cool table and benches. I think I prefer the square legs but could see the log ones in the proper place. Nice lookin work.


----------



## lizardlady (Mar 28, 2012)

Very cool idea, really nice design. One thing, though.... if it was me makin it, those darn legs would be very hollow. In don't even know if my truck could drag those around, lol!


----------

